# 12 egg yolks, what to make?



## mano (Dec 16, 2010)

I'm losing weight by eating egg whites, so what should I make for the rest of the family with the yolks?


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

Here's a list you might find helpful.

http://www.fortysomething.ca/2010/04/recipes_to_use_up_extra_egg_yo.php


----------



## mano (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks Pollopicu!


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

I'd be making anything and everything with a custard base - quiche, creme caramel, crem brulee, gelato.

Or where egg is a complementary ingredient, like fried rice, pad thai, or whatever the ravioli is called with the egg yolk in the middle.

Never had this particualr problem, though... I usually have just the opposite question!


----------



## noon (Mar 27, 2013)

My favorite is zabaione with some fresh berries (add in some light lemony cake as well if you can!). So delicious and doesn't feel like total overkill.


----------

